# smells like wet goat?



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

in an over grown area here, theres a plant smells like wet billy goat. :flame: hard to tell which as all the plants smell like wet goat! and no ,there has not been a billy here for 8 years and no where near this area! :shrug:


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Skunk cabbage?

http://www.fcps.k12.va.us/StratfordLandingES/Ecology/mpages/skunk_cabbage.htm


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

Valerian http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=VALER and some viburnums smell pretty funky. Like wet dog or nasty old socks.
Try googling _Viburnum lentago _ (nannyberry).


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks, not skunk cabbage! have smelled that and whew! could very well be a viburnum, there is a plant like that in the jungle!


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

It's probably not Valerian Officianalis because it is the roots that smell. The flowers have a nice fragrance. My first thought was a Viburnum also. zThere are some that the foliage is rather offensive. Skunk cabbage is found in pretty wet soils so it probably isn't that either. I've never been around goats though so not sure what to compare it to. I would bet it's a viburnum. Not all of them smell though.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Could there be a stinkhorn hiding in there somewhere?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

A few years ago I got into studying mushrooms and went whole-hog about it. One day I found an odd-looking mushroom growing next to the house, picked it and put it into a paper bag for "further study". Next day I came home from work, opened the door and nearly passed out from the odor. Took several days to find where the smell was coming from, opened the paper bag and nearly gagged. Turned out to be a stinkhorn. I don't bring unknown mushrooms in the house anymore. :shrug:


----------

